# Copper Canyon Updates, Anyone?



## rrdude (Jun 6, 2019)

Have a real chance to ride the Chepe from Los Michos to Divisadero stay a night or two, then the regional from there to Chihuahua, and fly back to USA from there, this coming January. Info on the web is pretty scattered. Hey if "The man in Seat 61" doesn't have much on it, I don't feel too bad. I've been to their official website, and it's OK. But my gut is telling me that, as much as I don't like to, MAYBE using a travel site to book this, might not be a bad idea? Looking for input from anyone who has done this route. TripAdvisor has pretty current stuff, but would love to hear first-hand experiences. Thanks in advance.


----------

